# "I see a little silhouetto of a man....."



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For a laugh, try telling Siri the above.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For those of us who don't use fruit based technology, what does it do? Finish the Queen song. Or talk about the new communications director?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It finishes the Queen song with minor modifications appropriate to a silicon-based "life form"

Instead of "I'm just a poor boy..." she says "I'm just a personal digital assistant..." (that's from memory and may not be exact wording). Not a big deal, but it amused me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

After listening again, it is a little more amusing. After proclaiming herself to be a poor digital assistant and bemoaning that nobody loves her, she asks, "will you let me go?" And responds to herself, "No, no, no, no, we will not let you go.." and carries on with the complex lyrics of the song about never let her go.

Not side-splitting, but it amused me.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

All I got was " I don't know what that means"


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> All I got was " I don't know what that means"


Weird! I tried it just now, and it works fine.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Your fondest dream has been realized! Someone recorded this on YouTube....

https://youtu.be/hT_l5-5lUyk


----------

